# Prototype is finished ...



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

The other day I posted on here about a new tool I made.
The boot for drain opening. 

If anybody is interested you can see the finale here on my tool blog.
http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/2011/02/prototype-finished.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks good Bill.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Been done before.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good. Someone on here a while back showed us something similar. It's a great idea. Did you field test it?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

It's all so clear now. Get it?!? Lol! I remember reading a post about this several weeks ago and didn't fully understand.

Looks good brother! Let us know how she works.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/plumbers-washer-tool-11862/#post163681


----------



## sandboxdoc1 (Jan 20, 2011)

old man trying to reinvent the wheel... :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

sandboxdoc1 said:


> old man trying to reinvent the wheel... :laughing:


Aye, why don't you follow some protocol, chief.

Go on over and post an introduction, before you come start insulting contributing members of this forum. 

You only did it twice, so far.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Aye, why don't you follow some protocol, chief.
> 
> Go on over and post an introduction, before you come start insulting contributing members of this forum.
> 
> You only did it twice, so far.


Twice out of 3 posts.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

sandboxdoc1 said:


> old man trying to reinvent the wheel... :laughing:


Post an intro, can the insults, or get the boot.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks good bill, post a video of yourself in action with it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> Looks good bill, post a video of yourself in action with it.


Me too...I want to see it in action.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

sandboxdoc1 said:


> old man trying to reinvent the wheel... :laughing:





sandboxdoc1 said:


> hotel motel patel...
> 
> stay away from them!!! :thumbup:





sandboxdoc1 said:


> old man parr :laughing::whistling2:


Don't worry about doing an intro. You made 3 posts. All 3 are worthless. 

We'll just nip it in the bud at 3....


----------

